# depositing visa docs at the airport



## vantage

probably a daft question, but...

Can anyone do this, or do i have to do it in person?

Wife and nippers arrive (finally!) on Wednesday night. woo hoo!
I have a friend meeting someone off a plane on Tuesday night. Can he deposit my family's visa documents at terminal 3 on my behalf, and save me the trip?


----------



## Tropicana

I was told by the visa deposit counter that anyone can deposit a visa up to 2 hours before the flight arrives. 
Just make sure he takes the deposit receipt and keep a copy of the visas with you

And i presume he will need to know the flight number as well


----------



## loca

Yes, anyone can do it. Just deposit the original visa, pay the 40AED and that's it. It can be deposited on the same day even when you go pick them up, just arrive a bit earlier than their flight.


----------



## vantage

thanks!
i was trying to avoid the 'turn up 2 hours early' as they'll be a further hour getting through all the eye scans etc etc, and 3+ hours in an arrivals hall doesn't fill me with excitement!

I think i'll get friend to do it!

Thanks all!


----------

